# Poor Vision...Cross Eyed?



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Our Junior ( 5 1/2 month Siamese) has poor vision. He seems to have a bit of a cross eyed look at times. I imagine this makes him very nearsighted.Making his depth perception off. I clued into his poor vision right away. Then about a month or so ago I was outside letting him explore and he jumped off the deck to the driveway. He jumped before I could get under him.It was about a 10' drop.I know it rattled him as he didn't expect it to be so far down. Sometimes he doesn't look that cross eyed though. I would think near sightedness in cats is rare. Does any one else have a cat with this kind of poor vision?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I had a kitty with a scarred cornea from a kitten infection. Mister was in an old barn w/ pigeon poop/dust and his eye was matted shut with that 'gunk' in it when we found him. By then, his eye was damaged from the matter and it always looked like it had a 'film' of wrinkled saran wrap over it. His depth perception was off, but only by a little. Enough that you could tell, but it didn't give him any major problems.

I think meezers are rather known for crossed eyes...
Heidi


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

Siamese cats were known to have cross-eyes and vision problems.
However, now-a-days, breeders are breeding out the crossed eyes.
There will be "throw backs" sometimes, like in your case.

It would be probably be safer for him to stay inside from now on


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, he doesn't venture out much. I think he lacks the confidence because of it.That's fine. He does like going out on to the deck at night.(getting brave) I guess he feels safer under the cover of darkness. I just have to keep an eye on him.


----------



## sophbett29 (Apr 15, 2007)

My Gracie's eyes cross as well but her overall vision, depth etc seems good. She can't see a lazer pointer, even with the bigger attachements but other than that she' pretty good.
Are they finally breeding the crossed eyes out? Responsibly changing established breeds hopefully will catch on.


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

The more I look at him (and he looks at me) the less crosseyed he looks. It's only slightly at times, if that makes any sense.He's exploring out in the yard more now. I wonder if he just isn't nearsighted period? Things that make you go hmmmmmm...


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

Interesting thing: my best friend fell in love with and adopted a black/white cat this weekend, and his eyes are crossed. the left one is slightly turned inward, but the right one is severly turned inward. Its funny when he looks at ya.
The Humane Society called him a siamese cross. 

I thought of you when I saw his eyes! LOL!


----------

